# Catching on the fly!!!! Pure adrenaline



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 28, 2019)

About a week ago I caught out.of new Orleans east gentilly area. It's my.hometown and i came from the West coast mainly to get my i.d. see my daughter and work. I was at an area right outside the yard that the train.may stop or at least slow.down on its way east
I have caught out to Atlanta from new Orleans several times and have gotten extremely lucky that they stopped at this particular spot. Well the night I went to the hop out nothing stopped and I was forced.to stay.one.more day in new Orleans. I was beginning to get aggravated and annoyed because I was barely.making $5 flying a sign and I just wanted to hurry up get my.phone paid and get.to mobile AL to see my daughter . So night two train didn't stop but was slower than night before. This speed was definitely faster speed than I ever caught.on fly but I counted bolts fairly OK. So I stop thinking .take off running. Throw my pack on grainer. Grab ladder.bounce.bounce.grab and finally able to pull myself up.. alive and going east. Adrenaline overload and was awarded the beat view of the gulf.coast as I went over the lake pontratrain at sunrise headed to mobile with a smile on my face.only I knew it was a close one.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Oct 28, 2019)

Not sure if your aware but train ops have changed quite a bit between New Orleans and Pensacola/Florida panhandle. CSX sold off their line between Pensacola to Baldwin so that pair of manifests that used to run daily between Waycross, GA and NOLA is no longer.


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 28, 2019)

What's the probability of catching a Nola bound but I was thinking since mobile messed up when I get back on rails I'd take greydog to mobile and Megabus to Nola and hop out


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 28, 2019)

Wanderingwolf5150 said:


> What's the probability of catching a Nola bound but I was thinking since mobile messed up when I get back on rails I'd take greydog to mobile and Megabus to Nola and hop out


I do wanna get some filming going cross the bay for youtube


----------

